# Destin Florida Fishing Charters



## michi-man (Feb 4, 2011)

I am headed to Destin the first week of April. I was thinking of doing some inshore fishing, but I am up for anything. Does anybody have suggestions for a charter to book? Someone they have used in the past? Also, what is good to fish for this time of year? Thanks in advance! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## loony pier (Oct 19, 2009)

Been to Destin a few times. The guides are a little pricey, so I always go out on six pack boats. They split the price of a deep water charter six ways. The boats areout of the Harbor Walk area. Ive always met nice people and caught lots of fish.


----------



## Pez Gallo (Sep 20, 2008)

Inshore fishing should be good for kings, cobia, and Spanish. With a mixed bag of others thrown in. Pier fishing is fun and usually good for these species as well. I'll be down the same time but, in Bama and really enjoy the pier fishing.

If you'd like any info on pier fishing shoot me a pm and I'll give you my number.

Have a good day, Pez
posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## michi-man (Feb 4, 2011)

Pez.....PM sent. Thanks. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## michi-man (Feb 4, 2011)

Loony, do you have a name of a specific charter you have used?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## loony pier (Oct 19, 2009)

The captains are on a rotation you sign in and they put you on a boat.


----------



## michi-man (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## michi-man (Feb 4, 2011)

Another reason this forum is great! Thanks to Pez, he gave me a ton of info on fishing in Destin! I feel comfortable enough to do some pier fishin on my own! Thanks Pez!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## weekendredneck (Feb 16, 2002)

michi-man said:


> Another reason this forum is great! Thanks to Pez, he gave me a ton of info on fishing in Destin! I feel comfortable enough to do some pier fishin on my own! Thanks Pez!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Do you mind sharing some of that info? Just found out I'm heading down for a wedding in August and want to do some fishing.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## michi-man (Feb 4, 2011)

Basically he said if I didn't want to gamble my money on a charter boat to just go to the piers. They cost about $7.50 to enter the pier to fish. They also rent fishing gear. The optimal water temp would be 68 degrees or more. Which it's not that warm yet. It's only about 61 degrees. The most popular lure is called a "Gotcha plug". You can also use live bait. Types of fish - kingfish, spanish, trout, redfish, and cobia. Those are the most common. The first king was caught just a few days ago. Which means the kingfish and Spanish are moving up from the keys. Cobia are the best eating. As far as equipment (which I just plan on renting) 7'-8' rod with braided line. You could use a steel leader with fluorocarbon but you may not hook as many fish. 

That is pretty much most of the info Pez passed on to me. I was dead set on taking a charter for some inshore fishing but, it's usually a gamble unless you know somebody which I don't. After talking with Pez I am going to try my luck from the pier. Maybe talk to a couple locals and if they know of a reputable charter, I may try my luck with that. 

Good luck! I will update this thread after my trip. Let us know how you do. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## weekendredneck (Feb 16, 2002)

Awesome, thanks for the info. The pier sounds like the way to go. Please post a report when you get back and good luck!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Zeboy (Oct 4, 2002)

We are going to be in that area next week as well. We were last year also. The pier is fun. It can be very "hit or miss". We also had a lot of fun just fishing from the beach. We actually did better from the beach. You can go to the local Walmart and buy a cheap sea flea rake for $10 and you can catch all the bait you need. You can also find cheap rod holders or bring a few with you.

A pyramid sinker 2 -3 oz and a couple floaters and you are in business. Early in the morning we picked up Whiting in the first trough right next to shore. The flesh is a little like walleye - very good eating. We caught them from 10" - 16". We would also wade to the sand bar and cast beyond that. We caught a couple nice Pompano that way. They were very good eating as well. The flesh was white and quite dense. I caught a few other fish in the surf casting krocodile spoons. I don't know what they were - 3 pounders - they fought well. Threw those back.


----------



## michi-man (Feb 4, 2011)

Zeboy, thanks for the info. I have a question though.... what is a sea flea rake?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mark C. (Jul 30, 2006)

Went to Destin two years ago. Did well off the surf. I second the sea-flea rake. Look them up online - you'll get all kinds of info on how to catch sea-fleas. Also, Walmart will sell all kinds of cut bait - frozen shrimp, etc. Buy a bunch. Live shrimp work as well. 

I made my own rod holders - buy a ten foot piece of 1/2 inch conduit at Menards/Home Depot. Cut in half and hammer one end of each half closed. At the other end tape a 10 inch section of 2 inch (1 and a half inch maybe?) pvc pipe with duct tape (tape it well!). Viola - you've got two rod holders for less than $5. Throw a small hammer into your tackle bag to pound it into the sand.

Word of advice - if the Spanish Macks are in, be careful having shiny terminal gear on anything, they'll saw off anything shiny like a bunch of piranhas! 

Check out fishing off the jetties. I had really good luck catching sheepshead with sandfleas there once. Really good eating and fun to catch - like bluegills on steroids!


----------



## fishfly (Sep 7, 2007)

loony pier said:


> The captains are on a rotation you sign in and they put you on a boat.


 
I've also done this twice. I think it was around $100. It was in June and we caught a bunch of kings. There were a few boats that didn't get much but nearly everyday walking through the charter row, they had a bunch of fish.


----------



## fstcatch (Apr 4, 2010)

Went to Destin last year with 2 other couples. The first day we took an inshore charter with Blake Nelson. We had an awesome trip, caught a bunch of Trout and Reds. We kept our limit of Reds and several Trout. Last year he charged $100 dollars an hour. 

Nearshore and Offshore boats range from $150-$220 per hour.

The next 5 days we rented a 19 foot boat for $1000. We were able to keep it 24/7. Were only able to fish the Gulf 3 days because of rough seas but fishing was spectacular. We limited out on King Mackeral each day and caught more Bonita than you could count. We trolled shallow and deep diving cranks at 5-7 mph from 50-90 feet of water. Also caught two 30 lb. Blackfin Tuna. Actually one 30 lb. and one 6.7 lb. head. After fighting it for 10 minutes a 6 foot Bull Shark decided he wanted it more. Weighted the head at 6.7 lbs!

Destin has a Bass Pro, but if you want good up to date info go to Half Hitch Tackle Downtown.

The pier in Fort Walton is neat, but if you have time, travel to Navarre and go out on the longest fishing pier in the Gulf. 15 miles West of Destin.

You can access some great info from The Destin Log.com outdoor section. They check the docks daily and post great report. Also, Cyber Angler.com and Florida Sportsman.com.

A less expensive alternative would be to go out on the Swoops Party Boat $70-$90 a person. The longer trips travel farther to better fishing grounds. You can bring your own stick, no braid though. They use heavy gear. Walk down the Harbor Walk from noon to 3:00p.m. and check out all the Captains catches. Tightlines is a neat Bar where you can watch the boats come in.

If you get a rain day check out the Fishing Museum.

I've also heard great things about "Dead Fish Charters" he fishes nearshore and offshore. He will cater to whatever you want, 2 hours or all day. Check his web-site, Captain Larry Pental, Grayton Beach.

You will have a blast. Good Luck!


----------



## michi-man (Feb 4, 2011)

Unfortunately with some bad weather and a few friends not really wanting to fish, I did not have a chance to go&#128545;thank you everybody for the info! I have saved this thread for my future fishing in Destin!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

